# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > سوال: کسی بلده بازی اندروید درست کنه؟؟؟

## XNersiA

سلام دوستان

معذرت میخوام داخل بازی های کامپیوتری بنده پست بازی اندروید گذاشتم چون جایی بهتر پیدا نکردم...


دوستان میخوام بازی اندروید ساکراستار رو درست کنم هزینش چقدره و عایا میشه از خود بازی سورسشو کپی کرد؟

تشکر

----------


## hotscript.ir

سلام
سناریو داشته باشید
بله من میتونم 
من اسکریپت تحت وب بازی فوتبال رو هم نوشتم 
رزومه زیاد زمینه برنامه نویسی وب سایت ، اپلیکیشن موبایل و طراحی دارم 
به یوزر HotScript_ir@ پی ام بدید تو تلگرام

----------

